# Journal Self Moderation



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Yes or No?*​
Yes 990.00%No110.00%


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The ability to block users from posting in your journal and delete comments. A lot of journals get swallowed up when idiots start flame wars and ruin them, self-moderation would allow better control to make a journal of the sort the author wants, i.e training only


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I did a thread on this the other day.

Bottom line is if people would RESPECT other peoples journals we wouldnt have as much an issue.

NO ONE minds constructive critisism, but nut picking is a different thing.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i agree with both points raised above..

firstly it would be good to be able to mod your own journal..

but on the whole if you lay out the fact that your journal is serious then most people will respect that..

Look a forum is very like real life social situations, in the fact that if you put yourself over as a bit of a pr1ck then most people will respond to that, if your a serious trainer and dont really involve yourself in banter you will pretty much get the serious responses (maybe not as many ) but you will get some..

i have said many times if you want a journal thats deadly serious then you may aswell write it for yourself in a diary.. if you want peoples opinions and people to be involved in your training progress, then expect people to be involved. you cant always have your cake and eat it..

treat others as you expect to be treated yourself and if you are a bit loud and want a bit of banter, dont cry about people giving you a bit of banter back....

RESPECT as Milky says is key...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Flintys right about respect but I can't see any harm having the option there even if it's not needed very often.Unless the whole thing is a right ****ing faff to sort out,then it's probably not worth the bother.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

You could just PM a mod or report the posts.. I imagine most of them would have no problem deleting posts you weren't happy with or were inappropriate. It helps to state that you'd like to keep it serious at the beginning of your journal.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

This isnt a personal problem guys, we all saw the state at Queenies journal that's what got me thinking, Leighs would likely have gone the same way if she stayed


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

It's a fair point you make dude..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Not completely off topic but generally the same people who choose to mess up the females' journals is the same guys who will not stop at anything to get a little female attention..so maybe something needs to be done about this members then maybe we might see the female population increase on ere


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> Guessing il get the blame for queenies journal being in a mess then


You are not alone but if i were Queenie i'd be complaining about your f*ckery daily to the mods then block you...if you want female company join a dating site or go out on the pull..

Just sayin


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I'm all for this, obviously 

I did state at the beginning of mine that I wanted it kept semi-serious. I'd already had to delete a previous journal due to the same sort of thing.

I get tired of pm-ing the mods to delete stuff. Although they've always been understanding about it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm all for this, obviously
> 
> I did state at the beginning of mine that I wanted it kept semi-serious. I'd already had to delete a previous journal due to the same sort of thing.
> 
> I get tired of pm-ing the mods to delete stuff. Although they've always been understanding about it.


What you didn't want a lust sick puppy drooling over you? 

It's the same on all male dominated forums to be fair. Every female post gets 10-15* the attention and creepiness of the equivalent male post.

And mostly not good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You are not alone but if i were Queenie i'd be complaining about your f*ckery daily to the mods then block you...if you want female company join a dating site or go out on the pull..
> 
> Just sayin


well i cant get the blame for it all then really can i as i've only been on the forum for less than a month dont see the harm at giving a few compliments now and again , i have only started training myself today so il be making my own journal up soon within a month or two ..


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> well i cant get the blame for it all then really can i as i've only been on the forum for less than a month dont see the harm at giving a few compliments now and again , i have only started training myself today so il be making my own journal up soon within a month or two ..


mu man no one laid all the blame on you, theres giving a compliment and theres also being a full on creep, which one are you sir? imagine it was your journal full of blue font unwanted advances...how would you like em apples?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm all for this, obviously
> 
> I did state at the beginning of mine that I wanted it kept semi-serious. I'd already had to delete a previous journal due to the same sort of thing.
> 
> I get tired of pm-ing the mods to delete stuff. Although they've always been understanding about it.


I posted in your journal once about volume.. Now it's on my participated threads and it's at the top all the time. This is all very well but it's the same guys who just seem to hang around in there and talk to eachother / mark their scent want of a better way to put it and I can't find the actual training to see what the hell has changed lol.

If you don't mind it, fair does.

But for those that do they should be able to moderate their own journals.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fleg said:


> I posted in your journal once about volume.. Now it's on my participated threads and it's at the top all the time. This is all very well but it's the same guys who just seem to hang around in there and talk to eachother / mark their scent want of a better way to put it and I can't find the actual training to see what the hell has changed lol.
> 
> If you don't mind it, fair does.
> 
> But for those that do they should be able to moderate their own journals.


I did get various Pm's etc about not being able to find my training tbh. I'd always post it up, ask questions - which were answered and I appreciate that so much  but the arguments from various ppl is what got to me the most. Pages of it from ppl that have their own journals. I cba with all that. I just want to train and learn from more experienced ppl.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> mu man no one laid all the blame on you, theres giving a compliment and theres also being a full on creep, which one are you sir? imagine it was your journal full of blue font unwanted advances...how would you like em apples?


noone has blamed it on me but it seems that way though , i was giving her compliments to many times though to often i admit that but no harm in giving compliments nw n again , i might be a cvunt at times but im defiantly not a creep there just wrongens , personally i wouldn't really mind what colour font people write in cos if the forum didn't want people to write in different font colour why is the option there ? but yeah as the title states i reckon people should be aload to block and delete posts from there own journal


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> noone has blamed it on me but it seems that way though , i was giving her compliments to many times though to often i admit that but no harm in giving compliments nw n again , i might be a cvunt at times but im defiantly not a creep there just wrongens , personally i wouldn't really mind what colour font people write in cos if the forum didn't want people to write in different font colour why is the option there ? but yeah as the title states i reckon people should be aload to block and delete posts from there own journal


I don't sugar-coat, you were being a creep no-one will disagree and it angers not only the recipient but all who actually follow the journal and give support and constructive criticism, with an undercurrent of banter.

NOT full blown perving on fellow members because they happen to be female.

Correct me if im wrong guys....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I don't sugar-coat, you were being a creep no-one will disagree and it angers not only the recipient but all who actually follow the journal and give support and constructive criticism, with an undercurrent of banter.
> 
> NOT full blown perving on fellow members because they happen to be female.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong guys....


Not wrong at all. But as much of a creep as scooby is (and the fact he can't recognise it is worrying, and yes compliments like his are wrong, this is a bb site not a dating site) it was far from the only prob in queenies journal!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Not wrong at all. But as much of a creep as scooby is (and the fact he can't recognise it is worrying, and yes compliments like his are wrong, this is a bb site not a dating site) it was far from the only prob in queenies journal!


IL JUST BE A MAN AND TAKE ALL THE BLAME FOR FUKKIN QUEENIES JOURNAL UP AS NO 1 ELSE WILL ADMIT TO IT


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> IL JUST BE A MAN AND TAKE ALL THE BLAME FOR FUKKIN QUEENIES JOURNAL UP AS NO 1 ELSE WILL ADMIT TO IT


Good man, thats all we was asking :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> IL JUST BE A MAN AND TAKE ALL THE BLAME FOR FUKKIN QUEENIES JOURNAL UP AS NO 1 ELSE WILL ADMIT TO IT


Do you even train?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Can I just remind everyone that this is not my journal. this is, in fact, a thread started my a member regarding self moderation of members own journals.

I'm not used to seeing this content anywhere else other than my journal, so please can u all stop it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RXQueenie:3207392 said:


> Can I just remind everyone that this is not my journal. this is, in fact, a thread started my a member regarding self moderation of members own journals.
> 
> I'm not used to seeing this content anywhere else other than my journal, so please can u all stop it.


I rest my case.

Half the problem on here ATM is every ku*t has to have the last word.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Leighs would likely have gone the same way if she stayed


Where did Leigh L go? Nickthegreek also left UK-Muscle this week :sad:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I did a thread on this the other day.
> 
> Bottom line is if people would RESPECT other peoples journals we wouldnt have as much an issue.
> 
> NO ONE minds constructive critisism, but nut picking is a different thing.


doesnt need to be self modorated though, if someone writes something out of order surley you just report it to a mod and they will wipe it and maybe even take further action if needed.

Ill be doing a jurno next month, Ill be looking for support aswell as motivating and giving others ideas


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

So far it seems to be mostly "Yes" for this, if it's possible with the forum. Hopefully there won't be any more issues though and it won't be needed


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i can see both sides...no one want a journal full of sh1t.

BUT - No one wants to see an unbalanced journal full of ego driven tripe with no counterbalance which i believe is what self moderated ones would be like - posst constantly edited to show one side to everything...garbage.

As for the female journals in general and rxqueenies in particular - yes they get visited by over fawning sex pests in general......queenie locked hers IMO because of a comment (and probable follow on fallout) I made to ewen...there was an undercurrent and background story to that that she caused her self.

I deleted a huge and fairly popular journal of my oen "wheelz", wiping off thousands of likes etc for lots of people because i just could get that little weird sh1t "readyandwaiting" to fuk off out of it......he's been banned for other stuff now and it was a waiste....I woild have liked to moderate his comments out but you have to take the rough with the smoothe ......hey ho

toodle pip


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Moderating permissions are assigned on a per-forum basis.

Therefore, ts much as I like the idea, it wouldn't be possible to allow individual users moderating permissions over a specific thread.

vBulletin 5 (due later this year) will bring with it a stack of new features so allowing members more control over their own content may be something we can add in the future.


----------

